# Cold Feet



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

I get cold feet!

For those of you who get cold feet while fishin, if you havent tried these products, you need to. I got out the other day for a few hours. Fished 2 hours (with 1 move in the truck) without a new pair of warmers in. My feet were cold.

Fished 2 1/2 hours at another spot, my feet stayed toasty warm with them in. I have boot foot waders and use the insoles where the warmer fits under the toes (I use them in my boots too). The socks with the pocket on top would probably work better for you stocking foot guys.

These are the American Express Card for me when it gets cold out.

http://www.heatfactory.com/english/product.php?cat=3&id=31



BTW, Ended up with 5 on Friday Evening on jigs in SLOW water. The creeks were still fishable, but it doesnt look too good now.



url=http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=40057]







[/url]


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

maybe im missing something but what are the products? are they called cold feet? cus i have the same problem, was actually just wondering about that the other day while trying to get the feeling back in my toes.





elkhtr said:


> I get cold feet!
> 
> For those of you who get cold feet while fishin, if you havent tried these products, you need to. I got out the other day for a few hours. Fished 2 hours (with 1 move in the truck) without a new pair of warmers in. My feet were cold.
> 
> ...


----------



## BigMha (Nov 24, 2005)

didnt catch the name of the product...


----------



## corndawg (Oct 24, 2007)

I think he&#8217;s talking about the air activated chemical foot warmers. I've used both the foot warmer and the toe warmer. The thin toe warmers with the adhesive are a waste of money when it gets really cold but the bulkier foot warmers do work. Made by Heatmax

http://www.uscav.com/prod_17856_tabID_1&cmCS=1


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

sorry everyone, thought I pasted the link in the post. I was having trouble with the pics, there were several of the same that connected to the post. I think I deleted the link along with a couple of the pics.

Indeed, I was referring to the chemical foot warmers Corndawg mentioned.

I'll try to do this again. The last time was just a test to see if you were paying attention  

http://www.heatfactory.com/english/product.php?cat=3&id=31

throw a new pack in each footbed when you leave your vehicle and your feet will stay toasty for hours.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

elkhtr, your first link went to the same page. Those sound like a great product, I'll check them out. 
Thanks. !%


----------



## Skish (Nov 4, 2008)

No one mentioned it so I thought i might, Neoprene Socks, they keep my feet warm with out the hot packs. Under ten bucks at Kmart.
Layer them with cotton, wool then noprene, never had a problem with cold feet.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

No cotton!...Wool blend Morino wool wicking socks on feet and polar fleece socks over that....works perfect for me.


----------



## symba (May 23, 2008)

Ive always used 3 pairs of socks underneath my waders. Works moderately, but ill have to try to neoprene/wool.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I'll second that!

Cotton = Bad!!

Wool = Good!


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

Skish said:


> No one mentioned it so I thought i might, Neoprene Socks, they keep my feet warm with out the hot packs. Under ten bucks at Kmart.
> Layer them with cotton, wool then noprene, never had a problem with cold feet.


I'm glad this layering system works for you, but for most a system like that would probably make their feet colder. Generally cotton is no good anywhere in your layering system and especially not right against your skin. Cotton soaks up moisture and is very slow to dry, having a wet sock, underwear, or T-shirt against your skin while winter wading will only make you colder. Neoprene does have good insulating properties and is waterproof (obviously), but since it is not breathable any moisture (perspiration) gets trapped in and will feel quite cold. Also if you are wearing neoprene socks or stocking foot waders that are too tight on your feet you cut off circulation and limit the amount of air flow between your foot and boot, both of which will add to your feet getting cold. 

Breathable fabrics (polypropeline, wool, fleece, or other synthetic materials) are generally the best way to go. The most common recommendation for your feet is: 
1. Polypropeline liner socks...very thin, wicks moisture away from your skin
2. Wool socks...Preferrably Merino wool, the higher the % of Merino wool the better. Thick wool socks provide great heat insulation while allowing moisture to wick away from your skin. It is important to not have your socks be too tight on your feet, or be so thick that your boot or stocking foot booty becomes too tight. 

John


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

That's another good point, John.
Loose fitting shoes are a must. I had a pair of tight boot foot waders years ago.
After getting a new pair a size larger, the difference was a mzing!


----------



## Skish (Nov 4, 2008)

jojo
Only time I got cold due to wet cotton socks, underwear, and t-shirt is when I fell in up to my chest but was only wearing my hip waders. At that point I really wasn't worried about wading. It was kind of fun getting buck nakid on the side of the road along Rocky River. Even though it was snowin, after I got out of the wet clothes, I may have well been in a sauna.


----------



## crg (Dec 7, 2006)

battery powered heated wading socks. cabelas carries them. they are wonderful, keep your toes nice and comfortable. they have a long cable for the batteries so you can keep them in your pocket and turn the heat on and off as needed


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

crg said:


> battery powered heated wading socks. cabelas carries them. they are wonderful, keep your toes nice and comfortable. they have a long cable for the batteries so you can keep them in your pocket and turn the heat on and off as needed


I checked those out, but they got pretty bad reviews. There were over 100 reviews to read, so people wanted they're opinion heard for some reason.


----------



## crg (Dec 7, 2006)

everyone has their own opinion, the only way to truely know is to find out for yourself


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I got out today and tried something new (for me anyways). I usually layer up in socks, the more the warmer...not really. I wore two pair of wool socks and an air activated foot warmer under the toes. Water was COLD and feet stayed WARM the whole time I fished. I'm gonna stock up on these babies!

http://www.uscav.com/prod_17856_tabID_1&cmCS=1


----------



## master of steel (Oct 12, 2008)

Heat warmers are useless if your boots are not big enough or wearing cotton socks. Heat warmers need air to activate the ingredients and being in a boot doesn't provide enough of it. 

I would buy a pair of liner socks to help wick away moisture and then a couple pair of woolen socks to help insulate the feet. I'm a size 10.5 and my boots are size 13 to accommodate the layers. If the water is really cold I use a pair of neoprene socks over the woolen layer.


----------

